# Obamas biggest supporters march, a must see.



## 7costanza

Remember this when Iam calling self identified "liberal" Obama supporters a bunch of commie scum, they are and obviously couldnt careless who knows.This took me alot of work to copy and paste.... Please read this its important.

*I can't believe this wasn't on the news or at least I didn't see it.*
*I find this hard to believe in my country. I am pretty sure they are in the vocal minority but they've become quite dangerous.*
*SEIU is the "Service Employees International Union " The "Poor me" people, who don't believe in working*.
Look what's happening in California ! SEIU...Obama's biggest supporters... *God Help Us







*
A May Day rally in Los Angeles, co-sponsored by the SEIU and various communist groups, as well as other unions, reflected yet another step in the normalization of self-identified communist and socialist ideologies in the Obama era.
Not only did the SEIU help to organize the rally in conjunction with communists, they marched side-by-side with communists, while union members carried communist flags, communists carried union signs, and altogether there was no real way to tell the two apart.
The communists freely and proudly declare their affiliation. And the SEIU has no problem marching arm-in-arm with them.








"Smash Capitalism" is a slogan the SEIU apparently endorses -- or at least doesn't mind marching behind. In case you think the SEIU is some peripheral out-of-the-mainstream organization:
The SEIU devoted $28 million to Obama's campaign, making the SEIU "the organization that spent the most to help Barack Obama get elected president."
Furthermore, who is Obama's favorite White House guest and one of his closest confidants? The individual who has visited the Obama White House the most: *SEIU President Andy Stern, who has visited 53 times*. Obama is closely linked with the SEIU. The SEIU is closely linked with communists. You do the math.







Did I say communists? Sorry, I meant Communists (with a capital "C"). Note how the Communists that day (like the women on the right in this photo) carried solid red flags symbolizing their ideology. Keep that in mind as you view the next photo.







One of the SEIU leaders picked up a Communist flag and led a contingent of rank-and-file SEIU members. Everyone was OK with that.
The way you can identify the SEIU members in all these pictures: They're the ones in purple t-shirts carrying blue-and-yellow signs.
So, as you can see, the communists and the union members intermingled as the march progressed.
In case you were wondering what the SEIU was _saying_ during all of this, There is a video of the SEIU chanting "Legalization or *REVOLUTION!*" Clear enough?
And it wasn't just the SEIU at the march - other "normal" unions like the AFL-CIO were on hand as well. *There were plenty of teachers' unions attending too, and they brought along many of their public school students for some good old-fashioned communist indoctrination*







Most in the US who walk around with Che buttons or Che shirts do so simply because they foolishly think he's "cool." These hardcore communists carry his image not because he's "cool," but because he was one of the most radical revolutionaries who ever lived. Right up there with Lenin.








In order to have a more "civil dialogue" with their political opponents, the marchers made a puppet of a demonic Statue of Liberty aligned with the "Tea Bag Party."







OK, I guess Hitler comparisons are off the table for now - too many people have called it taboo. So what's second best? The Devil!







Tell me the honest truth: If the Tea Party had marched in a rally behind a banner held up by fascists orneo-Nazis, don't you think it would have been national news? But the nation's biggest Obama-supporting political organization marched behind banners like these, and not a peep about it in the media. Hmmmm..
Until recently, the average American has regarded fascists and communists as equally noxious andequally malignant. As well they should have. But the drive these days by the left side of the spectrum is to make communism and socialism somewhat less remarkable and more palatable. For two years they angrily denied the Tea Party accusation that Obama's policies and supporters had a socialist bent.
But in recent months, as the accusation had started to gain traction, the new leftist tactic has become: "What's so bad about socialism after all? You're demonizing a very popular and respectable ideology!"
And while we speak, remember the picture of Michelle Obama taken on her recent visit to Red China. There she is waving a red communist flag in each hand. Never forget this!!!
*Michelle Displays Her True Colors*








*Hateful, Marxist, American Witch wildly waves Communist Flags during her visit to Red China! *
*How many cowardly Americans, who remain in denial, *
*will find an excuse for this, and everything else that *
*Barack and Michelle do to undermine the United States?*


----------



## 7costanza

Not a single comment........and people wonder why we lost and will continue to..but hey as long as theres a whacker thread its all good.


----------



## militia_man

I have to hand it to the DemocRATS. They sure do know how to polish a turd.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed

Fox News had it on their news but that is the only place that I saw it. It's nothing new just Obama and his commie friends showing their true colors.


----------



## Goose

Stuck..so folks don't forget.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I expect nothing less than this from the Obama administration. To me this is not news but rather exactly what I expected an Obama Presidency and an Obama America to be like and anyone who is surprised by this should have looked more into his past before they voted for him...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Not much we can do until we take the Senate. I'm tired of all his bs like anyone else with half a brain, but I can only type "Fuck Barack" so many times before the SS shows up.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Not much we can do until we take the Senate. I'm tired of all his bs like anyone else with half a brain, but I can only type "Fuck Barack" so many times before the *SS shows up*.


die Schutzstaffel?


----------



## Gunslinger

Not surprised at all to see this. These leaches live off the backs of honest, hardworking, decent Americans and now they want a bigger piece of the pie via "redistribution of wealth". They can go eat chode for all I care.


----------



## Johnny Law

RodneyFarva said:


> die Schutzstaffel?


They got shit done, son


----------



## pahapoika

We hauled a couple busloads of those losers from the SEIU down to NYC a couple years ago. They marched down Broadway for some freebie that was being taken away.

Their friggin sheep, but sadly allowed to vote


----------



## RodneyFarva

Johnny Law said:


> They got shit done, son


this is true! we'll just turn a blind eye to that whole genocide thing.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## LGriffin

What's there to say? Nothing surprises me since this POS got a second term.


----------



## mpd61

For all you State University and Community College Cops.........This is AFSCME too, Your UNION!!!


----------



## militia_man

Anyone have a link to this article? I would like to share it.


----------



## kwflatbed

Google Search:

https://www.google.com/#q=service+employees+international+union+May+Day+March


----------



## TacEntry

25 years ago those Communists would have been beaten like baby seals in the street.

Let's remember the tens of thousands of our fathers and grandfathers that died in Korea and Vietnam fighting against this very ideal.

Now they march our streets?

The fucking tide has to turn - we're getting to the point of no return.


----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## kwflatbed




----------



## Mr Scribbles

The purple shirt crowd just marched down Boylston St a week or two back protesting the minimum wage. They stopped at all the restaurants, and chanted, I'd love to tell you what, but it was all shouted in Spanish. Oh, and they blocked the street causing commuters to sit in traffic after a long day at WORK. "si se puede"
Menino loved these thugs, and allowed them to tie up city streets whenever they wanted, sadly looks like Walsh may be allowing this to continue.


----------



## pahapoika

They gave me one of those purple shirts and i promptly threw it in the trash !

Their union payed for the chartered buses and i'm sure they got paid for the day to tie up the streets of Manhattan with the same crap.

No big city mayor is going to stop these retards marching, but think your right.

Whatever Mumbles promoted old Marty will be more of the same


----------



## LGriffin

It's beyond disgusting which is why I got out of the union. Still had to pay to "enjoy the benefits" of the depts. contract. There were none.


----------

